# Coffee



## Biker man (19 Nov 2021)

When I was a boy the smell and taste of coffee ☕ was so good , It doesn't taste or smell anything like it nowadays.


----------



## OldShep (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> When I was a boy the smell and taste of coffee ☕ was so good , It doesn't taste or smell anything like it nowadays.


When you get over the Covid try the Bean Shop in Perth. Don’t know what method you’re using now but I don’t want any of it Thanks.


----------



## Biker man (19 Nov 2021)

OldShep said:


> When you get over the Covid try the Bean Shop in Perth. Don’t know what method you’re using now but I don’t want any of it Thanks.


Bean shop can't remember that one .


----------



## si_c (19 Nov 2021)

Don't know what you're drinking but my coffee tastes and smells pretty amazing. But then it should.


----------



## FishFright (19 Nov 2021)

Drink tea


----------



## Biker man (19 Nov 2021)

si_c said:


> Don't know what you're drinking but my coffee tastes and smells pretty amazing. But then it should.


Not like it did years ago no way.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2021)

Coffee always smells better then it tastes


----------



## si_c (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Not like it did years ago no way.



No, because the flavour profile will change with each harvest and the region / elevation of the coffee and that's before the processing takes place. It still tastes great though.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Not like it did years ago no way.


what were you drinking?
In this country?
In my experience coffee has got way way better the last few decades.
Lots of places used to serve up right old swill.

(coffee head here)


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Nov 2021)

si_c said:


> No, because the flavour profile will change with each harvest and the region / elevation of the coffee


oo - get you.
Do you swallow or just spit?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2021)

You need to take control of your destiny. Get a bag of beans, a burr grinder and a cafetiere.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> You need to take control of your destiny. Get a bag of beans, a burr grinder and a cafetiere.


you mean me mr slowmotion?
I do have beans, a Gaggia burr grinder and a gaggia pressure espresso machine.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you mean me mr slowmotion?
> I do have beans, a Gaggia burr grinder and a gaggia pressure espresso machine.


No, not you, old bean.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2021)

What sort of coffee - we use a mokka pot, smells awesome. Most folk didn't have proper coffee many years ago - how long ago are we talking ?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> When I was a boy the smell and taste of coffee ☕ was so good , It doesn't taste or smell anything like it nowadays.



Either you're buying shoot coffee or your taste buds and sense of smell are shot. Or both.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> oo - get you.
> Do you swallow or just spit?



Are you on the right thread????
or even the right forum???


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2021)

I used to make coffee a lot - using ground coffee and all that
I have several methods of doing it

It still smells wonderful - but I'm not that fond of the taste any more

I have also had a lot of bad coffee on the high street
I had one at a posh restaurant in Llandudno a few weeks ago that was great - reminded me that it can be done but a lot don't bother


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2021)

Compared to the grey, bitter liquid that all office coffee machines had thirty years ago after simmering for hours, today's coffee is a vast improvement, but you really have to make it yourself.


----------



## Biker man (19 Nov 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Either you're buying shoot coffee or your taste buds and sense of smell are shot. Or both.


No I can smell like a Spaniel.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> No I can smell like a Spaniel.



Shoot coffee it is then.


----------



## Biker man (19 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I used to make coffee a lot - using ground coffee and all that
> I have several methods of doing it
> 
> It still smells wonderful - but I'm not that fond of the taste any
> ...


I was in Llandudno a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> we use a mokka pot, smells awesome.


Mokka pot , still the best way to have a brew at home . Why waste money on a bean to cup machine.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> I was in Llandudno a few weeks ago as well.


Did one of those damn gulls knick your ice cream or pie

I used to live there and they got mine - and tried several times more

I did nearly heave a half brick at the one who tried to half inch my pie - then realised there were several children in the 'friendly fire' zone 
and it isn't a good look for a teacher at a localish school to be seen lobbing bricks at kids - political correctness gone mad and all that

still bar stewards the lot of them!!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Nov 2021)

Yesterday I took delivery of my first proper coffee machine. Told myself it will be a maximum once a day treat… had 3 today thus far 

edit: the milk frother is pukka!


----------



## roley poley (19 Nov 2021)

Love the smell and taste of fresh coffee but if I drink it i will wee for England as I find it a diuretic ...so prefer yummy tea instead


----------



## si_c (20 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mokka pot , still the best way to have a brew at home . Why waste money on a bean to cup machine.


I'd argue a pour over like a V60 will give you a better brew, but they are a bit more effort.

I use a mix of methods, Mokka pot/Aeropress/Chemex at home mostly an Aeropress at work.


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

si_c said:


> I'd argue a pour over like a V60 will give you a better brew, but they are a bit more effort.
> 
> I use a mix of methods, Mokka pot/Aeropress/Chemex at home mostly an Aeropress at work.


I have been around North America quite a bit it's better tasting coffee there than here in the UK but it's nowhere near as it was years ago.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Nov 2021)

si_c said:


> I'd argue a pour over like a V60 will give you a better brew, but they are a bit more effort.
> 
> I use a mix of methods, Mokka pot/Aeropress/Chemex at home mostly an Aeropress at work.


I’ll bow to your greater experience. I also use a cafetière. I wont risk buying more coffee brewing equipment ,Mrs JK will not be happy.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> I have been around North America quite a bit it's better tasting coffee there than here in the UK but it's nowhere near as it was years ago.


Well my experience mirrors the others who have posted here. It is mucheasier to get *good* coffee now than it was years ago. You certainly still get some lousy stuff, but there is far more decent stuff around. 

Even the better instantcoffes around now (such as Menco Millicano) are better than what many old style cafes would serve up


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

I remember when I was a boy my Mom made a cup of coffee the taste and smell was fantastic never get that now, I think it was Maxwell House .


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Nov 2021)

Bean grinder and aeropress used here.
Have to take my own coffee and the makings to work as I can’t stand the swill that comes out of the machine in the staff room.


----------



## si_c (20 Nov 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Bean grinder and aeropress used here.
> Have to take my own coffee and the makings to work as I can’t stand the swill that comes out of the machine in the staff room.


I got an Aeropress for the same reason. That plus a metal filter and it's super easy to clean and store.

A Chemex is a lovely bit of glassware though, started using a V60 for a while but it's stuffed down the back of the cupboard somewhere now.

Mrs C draws the line here more or less, but I'm trying to persuade her we need a Gaggia classic.


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

si_c said:


> I got an Aeropress for the same reason. That plus a metal filter and it's super easy to clean and store.
> 
> A Chemex is a lovely bit of glassware though, started using a V60 for a while but it's stuffed down the back of the cupboard somewhere now.
> 
> Mrs C draws the line here more or less, but I'm trying to persuade her we need a Gaggia classic.


What's the matter with just a jar of Nescafé.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> I remember when I was a boy my Mom made a cup of coffee the taste and smell was fantastic never get that now, I think it was Maxwell House .


You think Maxwell House is good?


----------



## newts (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> What's the matter with just a jar of Nescafé.


Blasphemy, rinse your mouth with cold coffee grounds


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

newts said:


> Blasphemy, rinse your mouth with cold coffee grounds


Being a tea drinker, I've found it keeps in the flask well enough to drink. Tea doesn't, it often splits.


----------



## si_c (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> What's the matter with just a jar of Nescafé.


Instant coffee is disgusting. That's what's wrong with a jar of nescafe


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Nov 2021)

Al clutching his arm and looking miserable.
Me: what have you done?
Al: I’ve hurt my shoulder using the aeropress 
🤷🏼‍♀️
Does that count as the most middle class injury ever?


----------



## figbat (20 Nov 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Al clutching his arm and looking miserable.
> Me: what have you done?
> Al: I’ve hurt my shoulder using the aeropress
> 🤷🏼‍♀️
> Does that count as the most middle class injury ever?


Smashing your thumb instead of the avocado?
Slipping on spilt quinoa?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> What sort of coffee - we use a mokka pot, smells awesome. Most folk didn't have proper coffee many years ago - how long ago are we talking ?


Camp coffee.....you can't beat it.


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Camp coffee.....you can't beat it.


Donkey years ago a few years ago I was in BQ in Huddersfield they had a coffee place there , I had a mug of coffee it was very expensive when I queryed it she said they were good beans not bad taste tho.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Donkey years ago a few years ago I was in BQ in Huddersfield they had a coffee place there , I had a mug of coffee it was very expensive when I queryed it she said they were good beans not bad taste tho.


The only "coffee place" B&Q in 'Uddersfied had was a burger van in the carpark.


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> The only "coffee place" B&Q in 'Uddersfied had was a burger van in the carpark.


No there was a place inside just a old settee and a few chairs and this lady making and selling coffee.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> What's the matter with just a jar of Nescafé.


Well it's a lot better than Maxwell House ever was 

But nowadays we prefer Kenco for instant coffee.


----------



## newts (20 Nov 2021)

A mokka pot produces a perfect cup of black coffee for my palate, the aeropress runs a close second☕


----------



## Biker man (20 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Well it's a lot better than Maxwell House ever was
> 
> But nowadays we prefer Kenco for instant coffee.


Posh coffee


Alex321 said:


> Well it's a lot better than Maxwell House ever was
> 
> But nowadays we prefer Kenco for instant coffee.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Posh coffee


Like most things their is a cost to the better quality. The Kenco in a tin is quite passable and at frequent intervals can be found half price or less. Never liked Maxell House.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> No I can smell like a Spaniel.


If you smell like a spaniel may I suggest you stop rolling around in fox shite.


----------



## Biker man (21 Nov 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> If you smell like a spaniel may I suggest you stop rolling around in fox shite.


😃☕😃


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Nov 2021)

M & S instant for me, can’t tell it apart from expensive stuff.If you think instant tastes bitter just put some sugar in.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jan 2022)

Just got one of those bean to cup machines as a belated Christmas present. Wow, really good coffee.


----------



## derrick (5 Jan 2022)

Really cannot get into the taste of coffee, it taste changes where ever you get it, most is so bitter you have to throw a bucket full of sugar in it to make it drinkable, where as tea is tea more or less. depending on who makes it, strong or weak what ever you prefer, No need for sugar. 
PS when you get a good coffee it isn't bad, but a good cup is hard to come by,


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Jan 2022)

I'd agree with that. When I'm out visiting customers and get offered a choice, I always go for tea. Almost impossible to screw up. I've had some foul cups of coffee though.


----------



## Fat Lars (7 Jan 2022)

The mistake that most people make with their espresso machines is that they grind and brew all coffee beans the same whether light roast or dark roast. The grind size, the temperature, the brew time, the grams of coffee in the portafilter and the fluid oz of coffee brewed govern the texture and taste. To get it to your taste isn't accidental but arrived at by design. I drink the occasional espresso and it shouldn't be particularly sour or bitter. Getting the espresso right for whatever size of portafilter forms the basis for all other types of coffee. Oh and BTW for an Americano do not continue to brew the coffee through the portafilter basket. Make the espresso and then add the hot water.

My tip. Try measuring out the grams of ground coffee and tamper them evenly and then place the recepticle on small kitchen scales and allow the brew to flow through the portafilter until you have reached 1.75 times the grams of ground coffee. It should take around 30 seconds @ 9 bars.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jan 2022)

We have a Sage Barista Pro, does the job but it is noticeable when we change coffee brands. We have to go back and dial in different settings. So we tend to stick to the same beans all the time. Was never into coffee but started drinking it about 8yrs ago . 

The aficionados will scoff but the Nespresso pods are not bad as we keep a Nespresso machine at the caravan ! 

However your instant dried coffee can get to f….. horrible stuff.


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> *My tip. Try measuring out the grams of ground coffee and tamper them evenly and then place the recepticle on small kitchen scales and allow the brew to flow through the portafilter until you have reached 1.75 times the grams of ground coffee. It should take around 30 seconds @ 9 bars.*


The coffee shops i go into will not let me brew my own.


----------



## Fat Lars (8 Jan 2022)

derrick said:


> The coffee shops i go into will not let me brew my o


You could always instruct them to serve a double espresso with a grind size of 0.8 ; 21 grams of coffee to produce 37.7 grams of espresso extracted for 30 seconds @ 94 degrees with 9 bar of pressure. That will test their knowledge and customer service. Now that is a decent cup of coffee. 
(edit: I just made myself an Americano with double cream and realised I forgot to mention the 7 seconds pre infusion.)


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2022)

I have my lovely DeLonghi, bean to cup jobbie. I bought it second hand, around 18 months ago. The previous owner bought it to see if they liked it, the kids liked it too (late teens/early 20s, not toddlers) so they needed a bigger one, hence selling the one that I bought.
I buy my coffee beans from Tropic Coffee in King’s Lynn. He is a experienced roaster and used to go on buy trips for some very lare coffee companies and was taught roasting and everything else to do with the coffee industry before deciding to move to Norfolk and set up on his own. He must be in his 60s, with a cracking business and lots of choice.

I do keep a small jar of instant as most of my friends prefer it. I am not giving them my coffee for them to pull faces at and say that they prefer Lidl own brand.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2022)

Saluki said:


> I do keep a small jar of instant as most of my friends prefer it. I am not giving them my coffee for them to pull faces at and say that they prefer Lidl own brand.


Our friends drink us out of beans, most visits!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2022)

Saluki said:


> I do keep a small jar of instant as most of my friends prefer it. I am not giving them my coffee for them to pull faces at and say that they prefer Lidl own brand.


I'm another that prefers cooncil coffee.  A half decent one though so it's Nescafe Alta Rica just now.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm another that prefers cooncil coffee.  A half decent one though so it's Nescafe Alta Rica just now.


It's the hot water that's decent, isn't it.

Yours, Snobby McSnobface


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2022)

Got a Aeropress for Xmas,quite impressed !
Saying that I do like the Kenco instant coffee aswell.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Our friends drink us out of beans, most visits!


You must have friends with better tastebuds than I have.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2022)

Saluki said:


> You must have friends with better tastebuds than I have.


Nah, our friends are locusts! 😊


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Got a Aeropress for Xmas,quite impressed !
> Saying that I do like the Kenco instant coffee aswell.


They are very good pieces of kit - it's what I use at work, much to the amusement of colleagues.


----------



## si_c (8 Jan 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> They are very good pieces of kit - it's what I use at work, much to the amusement of colleagues.


Yep, same here. I'm particular about my brew technique though, inverted method, 3 minutes contact time stirring periodically, press through metal filter then add water for an Americano.

I like the aeropress because it's so durable and works with the minimal equipment typically available, I wouldn't trust a V60 in a shared kitchen for example. I dread to think the looks on peoples faces if I brought in a proper kettle to use for a pour-over


----------



## theclaud (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Got a Aeropress for Xmas,quite impressed !
> Saying that I do like the Kenco instant coffee aswell.


I got one too. I'm a convert.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2022)

theclaud said:


> I got one too. I'm a convert.


Only thing now is were stuck with that first world problem of "what is the best grind"


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2022)

Cafetiere is all I use and no instant in the house. Not too fussy but just try a variety of blends and grinds.
Not a coffee snob but prefer it to tea nowadays which I always have black with no sugar.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cafetiere is all I use and no instant in the house. Not too fussy but just try a variety of blends and grinds.
> Not a coffee snob but prefer it to tea nowadays which I always have black with no sugar.


I either like really bad,out of a machine at work/instant or really good coffee.
There's no in-between for me ! 
Took my daughter into Costa the other day and thought it was sh1te...a soup bowl of blandness 😁


----------



## si_c (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Only thing now is were stuck with that first world problem of "what is the best grind"


I get the roasters to grind my coffee for Aeropress when I'm buying it. I'm never getting as good a grind as they can at home and I drink it so fast it's still fresh when the bag is empty.


----------



## winjim (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Got a Aeropress for Xmas,quite impressed !
> Saying that I do like the Kenco instant coffee aswell.





theclaud said:


> I got one too. I'm a convert.


Got one for my birthday last year. Takes up zero space in the kitchen and is less faff than a proper machine. I never got on with the old machine anyway, it was about twenty minutes work for a shoot brew. Aeropress makes better coffee for less effort.

I don't have the time or patience for BS like bean mass and grind size. Even less the concentration of magnesium ions in the water which according to the bloke at the coffee shop near work, which serves the best coffee I have ever drunk, makes all the difference.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2022)

winjim said:


> don't have the time or patience for BS like bean mass and grind size. Even less the concentration of magnesium ions in the water which according to the bloke at the coffee shop near work, which serves the best coffee I have ever drunk, makes all the difference.


Surely the best coffee you ever drink has to be about location aswell.Ive a particular favourite in Bergamo where you can sit and watch the world go by....I'd swear it's the best coffee I've ever had.
I think !


----------



## Biker man (8 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> The mistake that most people make with their espresso machines is that they grind and brew all coffee beans the same whether light roast or dark roast. The grind size, the temperature, the brew time, the grams of coffee in the portafilter and the fluid oz of coffee brewed govern the texture and taste. To get it to your taste isn't accidental but arrived at by design. I drink the occasional espresso and it shouldn't be particularly sour or bitter. Getting the espresso right for whatever size of portafilter forms the basis for all other types of coffee. Oh and BTW for an Americano do not continue to brew the coffee through the portafilter basket. Make the espresso and then add the hot water.
> 
> My tip. Try measuring out the grams of ground coffee and tamper them evenly and then place the recepticle on small kitchen scales and allow the brew to flow through the portafilter until you have reached 1.75 times the grams of ground coffee. It should take around 30 seconds @ 9 bars.


Blimey no thanks I will just put a spoonful of coffee in my cup keep life simple.


----------



## Biker man (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Surely the best coffee you ever drink has to be about location aswell.Ive a particular favourite in Bergamo where you can sit and watch the world go by....I'd swear it's the best coffee I've ever had.
> I think !


Had a great cup of coffee somewhere in Sheffield asked the waitress what make it was she didn't know.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Surely the best coffee you ever drink has to be about location aswell


First cup of the day. In me bed.


----------



## winjim (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Surely the best coffee you ever drink has to be about location aswell.Ive a particular favourite in Bergamo where you can sit and watch the world go by....I'd swear it's the best coffee I've ever had.
> I think !





Biker man said:


> Had a great cup of coffee somewhere in Sheffield.


There you go!


----------



## si_c (8 Jan 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> First cup of the day. In me bed.


Oh no, Tea in bed, never coffee.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2022)

si_c said:


> Oh no, Tea in bed, never coffee.


God no....you'll be telling us you have toast aswell next !


----------



## winjim (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> God no....you'll be telling us you have toast aswell next !


Crumbs!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2022)

I read an article on the WWW yesterday about how to use a mocha machine

It said to put boiling water in it rather than boil the water in it from cold - this minimises the time somethignsomethingsomething
fill the coffee container and level it without pressing it at all
boil it with the lid open
as soon as it has all come up to the top then run the bottom bit under the cold tap to stop it boiling

tried it yesterday and it seems to work - much better than previous attempts!

a lot of the 'reasons' were to do with minimising brewing time and contact with the metal parts while hot


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2022)

coffee is good when mixed with white paint to make a nice brown paint, I know you can use tea, but that takes longer.


----------



## newts (8 Jan 2022)

I use a mokka pot for the first cup of the day, very strong & black. Love the aeropress too, it allows you to adjust the amount of coffee/water to suit your palate. I use a basic delonghi grinder, vary the texture a bit depending on bean type & whether it's in the mokka or aeropress. Lots of trial & error in the early days. It's alway black coffee for me☕☕☕


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jan 2022)

Best coffee I ever had was from a Dunkin' Donuts in Mechanicville NY. The locals thought so too because there was always a queue - more for the coffee than the doughnuts.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Best coffee I ever had was from a Dunkin' Donuts in Mechanicville NY. The locals thought so too because there was always a queue - more for the coffee than the doughnuts.


They're a very good chain IMHO and their range has lots of others tuff apart from donuts


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

I just use one of these with appropriate filter papers and make 1 mug at a time. Can't be bothered with all the cleaning of other methods.


----------



## Fat Lars (8 Jan 2022)

winjim said:


> Got one for my birthday last year. Takes up zero space in the kitchen and is less faff than a proper machine. I never got on with the old machine anyway, it was about twenty minutes work for a shoot brew. Aeropress makes better coffee for less effort.
> 
> I don't have the time or patience for BS like bean mass and grind size. Even less the concentration of magnesium ions in the water which according to the bloke at the coffee shop near work, which serves the best coffee I have ever drunk, makes all the difference.


The water does make a difference. You could use bottled water which on some brands gives you a breakdown of mineral content re calcium magnesium and the pH. That's expensive and not environmentally friendly either. If you are in a hard water area which is manifested by the lime scale that accumulates in your kettle and inside your coffee machine then you make better coffee by filtering the water through a pH Recharge Alkaline Water machine. Also healthier and tastes better for drinking water and for using in the kettle for making tea.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Recharge-Alkaline-Water-Filter-Ionizer/dp/B01JLJUON8/ref=sr_1_61?crid=2GV4MDV4M5O5Y&keywords=water%2Bfilter&qid=1641659434&sprefix=water%2Caps%2C249&sr=8-61&th=1​
​


----------



## winjim (8 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> The water does make a difference. You could use bottled water which on some brands gives you a breakdown of mineral content re calcium magnesium and the pH. That's expensive and not environmentally friendly either. If you are in a hard water area which is manifested by the lime scale that accumulates in your kettle and inside your coffee machine then you make better coffee by filtering the water through a pH Recharge Alkaline Water machine. Also healthier and tastes better for drinking water and for using in the kettle for making tea.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Recharge-Alkaline-Water-Filter-Ionizer/dp/B01JLJUON8/ref=sr_1_61?crid=2GV4MDV4M5O5Y&keywords=water%2Bfilter&qid=1641659434&sprefix=water%2Caps%2C249&sr=8-61&th=1​​​



I expect the water does make a difference. I still don't have the time or patience for it, and the very concept of 'alkaline water' is pure unadulterated bullshit.


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> The water does make a difference. You could use bottled water which on some brands gives you a breakdown of mineral content re calcium magnesium and the pH. That's expensive and not environmentally friendly either. If you are in a hard water area which is manifested by the lime scale that accumulates in your kettle and inside your coffee machine then you make better coffee by filtering the water through a pH Recharge Alkaline Water machine. Also healthier and tastes better for drinking water and for using in the kettle for making tea.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Recharge-Alkaline-Water-Filter-Ionizer/dp/B01JLJUON8/ref=sr_1_61?crid=2GV4MDV4M5O5Y&keywords=water%2Bfilter&qid=1641659434&sprefix=water%2Caps%2C249&sr=8-61&th=1​​​



I’ll stick with a simple (Brita type) water filter, thanks, at that price


----------



## Alex321 (8 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm another that prefers cooncil coffee.  A half decent one though so it's Nescafe Alta Rica just now.


I prefer "proper" coffee, my wife prefers instant - though does like a good instant such as Kenco Millicano.


----------



## DRM (8 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Surely the best coffee you ever drink has to be about location aswell.Ive a particular favourite in Bergamo where you can sit and watch the world go by....I'd swear it's the best coffee I've ever had.
> I think !


Had a belter of a coffee, sat outside a small cafe in Sorrento, loads of locals using the place which is usually a good sign, except for 2 American women moaning at the top of their voices that "God damn I-talians can't even make a coffee" they had no idea why the proprietor was ignoring them, as it was summer we also discovered the delight of a cafe freddo, absolutely delicious


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Jan 2022)

winjim said:


> I expect the water does make a difference. I still don't have the time or patience for it, and the very concept of 'alkaline water' is pure unadulterated bullshit.


No need for any fancy water filters up here , it might be cold and wet 9 months of the year but the water is the best !


----------



## geocycle (8 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> No need for any fancy water filters up here , it might be cold and wet 9 months of the year but the water is the best !


My water is straight from the millstone grit and as soft as it comes. But 10 miles up the road I’m in limestone country where alkaline water is very much a thing. Yorkshire tea used to make a soft water and hard water blend, not sure about hard water and coffee though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2022)

si_c said:


> I get the roasters to grind my coffee for Aeropress when I'm buying it. I'm never getting as good a grind as they can at home and I drink it so fast it's still fresh when the bag is empty.


I use an Aeropress too. I've tried different grinds and I've found that the finest works best when using a paper filter. I'd imagine you might want to use a slightly bigger size with a metal filter but that's guesswork because I've never used one.


----------



## Fat Lars (9 Jan 2022)

For me using filtered water is a no brainer. Whether its for coffee or tea or just on its own. I can understand and respect another's point of view re tap water, which I've drunk for years. It was only the challenge of making a decent cup of espresso and maintaining the composition of the water re minerals etc. but attempting the elimination of impurities that made me go for it. The taste of the coffee is definitely better for it.
I find making a consistent cup of espresso is a challenge. But I love it. Isn't Life great? Full of challenges and never boring.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jan 2022)

Our water has been extensively filtered before it gets to us. On average through half a dozen pairs of kidneys I think.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jan 2022)

Many years ago I worked in the Head Office of a big company
so the only way to get coffee - other than bringing it in in a flask - was via the coffee machine
suddenly the one in our office started getting worse and worse - after a few weeks it became almost undrinkable
Our team started going to the next nearest machine - at the cost of several minutes walking to get there

Anyone who worked in IT in the 80s and 90s will know that coffee is required as fuel - so the senior manager (who had a PA and kettle and stuff) got involved as complaints to the mainteneance people from us plebs were getting nowhere
as his job title included the word 'Director' this caused some action

After several days of people 'fiddling' to no effect they decided to install a filter in the machine

instant fix - coffee went back to its normal level (i.e. standard machine coffee in a plastic cup)

why it suddenly changed was never ]revealed - but no-one died

so - filtering does make a difference - especially if the water is rubbish


----------



## newts (16 Jan 2022)

My Delonghi plastic grinder has ground to a halt, RIP. 
The family are trying to talk me into joining the dark side & moving onto a bean to cup machine.
Will my mokka pot & aeropress ever forgive me?
Any recomendations without remortgaging the house?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Jan 2022)

Aye, this -







View: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KPPF3ZW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Now that I've got the hang of it I love it. Once you find the right beans/grind/quantity, the result is marvellous. I like that it flushes itself before and after every use. Funnily enough, I'm drinking less coffee than before because this seems to give a far better "hit".


----------



## si_c (17 Jan 2022)

newts said:


> My Delonghi plastic grinder has ground to a halt, RIP.
> The family are trying to talk me into joining the dark side & moving onto a bean to cup machine.
> Will my mokka pot & aeropress ever forgive me?
> Any recomendations without remortgaging the house?


I think you'll struggle to be happy with most bean-to-cup machines especially in the low to mid end once you've got used to an aeropress. My SIL has got a Lelit unit which retails I think around £600 or so and it's passable, but it still struggles to keep the pressure and temperature under control when brewing although it's much better than some I've seen. I'd probably get a good grinder and a Gaggia classic instead, much better value for money.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jan 2022)

I did quite a bit of research on bean to cup , grinders etc . Frequented coffee forums and in the end just bought a Sage bean to cup and forgot about all the bollocks about making a cup of coffee. We buy the same beans all the time and it makes a decent cup of coffee. Life’s to short to worry about all the other stuff.


----------



## Nibor (17 Jan 2022)

V60 here with beautiful soft Lancashire water makes lovely coffee


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2022)

Just how many devices and gadgets and tools do people have in their kitchen??
I have a filter , filter machine, Mocha pot.
I looked at getting a machiney thing that would do better but worked out that it would
a) either take up worktop space and get in the way most of the time and not fit in with other stuff on the surfaces
or
b) be storred in a cupboard that is already full of stuff and not get used as it would be a hassle to get it out etc

so I didn't
OK - I like the kitchen to be quite small - but even if I had a bigger one () the same would apply


----------



## OldShep (17 Jan 2022)

I’d replace the grinder with an IZPRESSO or other quality steel grinder and stick to brewing with what you know and like. 
I fear machines as expensive mistakes and stick to my Bialetti and Aeropress.


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Jan 2022)

Hario Skerton manual grinder, Gefu gold drip filter. 
Reliable, cost effective, easy. 
The three minutes' grinding is a little Zen meditation. 
Weigh in enough beans for a ten ounce drink. Grind. Boil. Pour. Bloom. Wait. Boil. Pour. Swirl. Wait. Pour. 
Lovely. 
Trying new beans is great. I have a good deal with a supplier and often get really different and tasty new beans. 
Aren't we fortunate to have such a choice? And all those many hands and bent backs getting the beans into bags. Lucky us, I say, whatever the method you use. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2022)

OldShep said:


> I’d replace the grinder with an IZPRESSO or other quality steel grinder and stick to brewing with what you know and like.
> I fear machines as expensive mistakes and stick to my Bialetti and Aeropress.


I drink plain black americano style coffee so a decent grinder and an aeropress are perfect for me. But if the coffee drinkers in a household want fluffy milk, chocolate and syrup added, then a decent bean-to-cup machine might serve better. My daughter's b2c machine, a Neff, is good but it strikes me as being high maintenance. It always seems to find something that needs filling or emptying before it will agree to make a coffee for me.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I did quite a bit of research on bean to cup , grinders etc . Frequented coffee forums and in the end just bought a Sage bean to cup and forgot about all the bollocks about making a cup of coffee. We buy the same beans all the time and it makes a decent cup of coffee. Life’s to short to worry about all the other stuff.


Some people believe a good cup of coffee is a matter of life and death , I can assure you it’s far more important than that . 

OK I admit it, I stole that quote .


----------



## Cirrus (17 Jan 2022)

I have one of theses which I use at least once a day, can't fault it...


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

No 1 Niece has returned from holiday in Costa Rica visiting family. My Present .
Not tried it yet . Mrs JK insists I finish some coffee I have already started before trying this one .


----------



## bitsandbobs (17 Jan 2022)

newts said:


> My Delonghi plastic grinder has ground to a halt, RIP.
> The family are trying to talk me into joining the dark side & moving onto a bean to cup machine.
> Will my mokka pot & aeropress ever forgive me?
> Any recomendations without remortgaging the house?



If you're happy with moka pot and aeropress, would it make more sense to get a new grinder? 

1zpresso were mentioned above and are great if you don't mind hand grinding. 

Wilfa Aroma and Baratza Encore are two decent electric options which aren't too expensive.


----------



## newts (17 Jan 2022)

Daughter & partner were down for the weekend & championing their Sage Barista. I have to say the when we visit them the coffee is always excellent.


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

I've had a coffee bean roaster machine for about 6 months or so. I've been experimenting and found that the best time for making coffee is to wait for about 7 days after the roast to allow the beans to degass. They are not stored long enough to go much longer than 10 days or so therefore they'll never go stale. For the coffee aficionados on here do you make sure your cofee beans are fresh and are not stored for weeks or months.


----------



## newts (26 Jan 2022)

Just been to our local Roasters & bought 250g beans roasted on 20 January, they've said 6 days after roasting & you're good to go. They roast 1kg bags to order, click & collect or by post☕.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

newts said:


> Just been to our local Roasters & bought 250g beans roasted on 20 January, they've said 6 days after roasting & you're good to go. They roast 1kg bags to order, click & collect or by post☕.


My new goto roaster (localish to you) is the Crediton Coffee Company. Their Monsoon Malabar is very-much floating my boat!


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> My new goto roaster (localish to you) is the Crediton Coffee Company. Their Monsoon Malabar is very-much floating my boat!


Thats what I use. Great choice. very expensive though, unless your're getting a good deal. I pay £6.25 for 500 grams raw beans. I think the roasted cost £21 a kilo. Great


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> Thats what I use. Great choice. very expensive though, unless your're getting a good deal. I pay £6.25 for 500 grams raw beans. I think the roasted cost £21 a kilo. Great


Are you in Devon?


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Jan 2022)

James Hoffman had a vid on his youtube channel quite recently about resting coffee.


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are you in Devon?


I'm about 200 miles away.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I'm about 200 miles away.


Oh! Am 260 miles away - but working on moving closer! Neither of us exactly locals then (though I went to school in Crediton) and still visit friends there....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh! Am 260 miles away - but working on moving closer! Neither of us exactly locals then (though I went to school in Crediton) and still visit friends there....


I only know Crediton for making Imps. There's a sweet that's had its day!


----------



## newts (26 Jan 2022)

I went to Crankhouse coffee, about 15 minutes walk from home. https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/
I'll update on the taste once I've finished the Exeter Roasters neighbourhood blend, (very nice had many bags of this the last couple of years). 
https://execoffeeroasters.co.uk/col...ducts/neighbourhood-blend-summer-2019-edition
Mrs N has treated me to a Sage Barista, so being a little more adventurous with beans.


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh! Am 260 miles away - but working on moving closer! Neither of us exactly locals then (though I went to school in Crediton) and still visit friends there....


I guess they do mail order. I'll get in touch and see what they do.


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> My new goto roaster (localish to you) is the Crediton Coffee Company. Their Monsoon Malabar is very-much floating my boat!


Monsoon Malabar - great coffee bean. A proper earthy flavour. Love it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I guess they do mail order. I'll get in touch and see what they do.


They do! They have a new online shop :-)

How did you chance upon it from 200 Miles away?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

newts said:


> I went to Crankhouse coffee, about 15 minutes walk from home. https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/
> I'll update on the taste once I've finished the Exeter Roasters neighbourhood blend, (very nice had many bags of this the last couple of years).
> https://execoffeeroasters.co.uk/col...ducts/neighbourhood-blend-summer-2019-edition
> Mrs N has treated me to a Sage Barista, so being a little more adventurous with beans.


As a kid in the 60s and 70s, Princesshay used to smell of roasting coffee! Posh! Ahead of it's time, Exeter :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I only know Crediton for making Imps. There's a sweet that's had its day!


They made several kinds of well-known cough sweets and throat lozenges over the years - Jacksons Pastilles. There was also Bristows Fudge and a Shipphams meat paste factory!
Just the dairy remains now behind the Church.


----------



## newts (26 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> As a kid in the 60s and 70s, Princesshay used to smell of roasting coffee! Posh! Ahead of it's time, Exeter :-)


Carwardines? There was chat about it on the Exeter Memories facebook page recently. County Stores in Taunton used have the same aroma as you walked up the High Street.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jan 2022)

Braithwaites in Dundee - the entire street smells of freshly ground coffee.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2022)

newts said:


> Carwardines? There was chat about it on the Exeter Memories facebook page recently. County Stores in Taunton used have the same aroma as you walked up the High Street.


Indeed!
Am on the same fb group under another identity!


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> They do! They have a new online shop :-)
> 
> How did you chance upon it from 200 Miles away?


I just received 6 x 500 grams of Monsoon Malabar coffee beans yesterday. I get them from Amazon and the supplier is Rave Coffee. I came across them by accident as the beans I normally used were out of stock. I tried them and stayed with them. During roasting the skin of the other beans I used to use is shedded and leaves behind a residue. The Monsoon Malabar beans leave behind hardly anything at all.


----------



## Randomnerd (27 Jan 2022)

FYI. I've a subscription with Coffee Direct. Very good priced imho. And a quite narrow, mostly standard range to choose from. 
Blue Sumatra today. A fresh kilo. Oh yes. Dry. A delicious strong roast. 
Made a mistake with a change to the order recently and ended up with a kg of Galapagos. Around five x my normal spend. Maybe my taste isn't refined enough, but I couldn't taste 5x flavour. Rare apparently, as in a small tonnage annually. 

What about the ethics and sustainability of coffee? Or must I go to The Shouty Other Place for those views?


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> James Hoffman had a vid on his youtube channel quite recently about resting coffee.


Yes I've seen it. I have learned a great deal from his videos. It would seem that 1 week / 2 weeks, is the optimum time for best taste. But the freshness and taste diminish slowly after that. I you keep the beans in an airtight or vacuum container than that helps to keep them fresh.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I just received 6 x 500 grams of Monsoon Malabar coffee beans yesterday. I get them from Amazon and the supplier is Rave Coffee. I came across them by accident as the beans I normally used were out of stock. I tried them and stayed with them. During roasting the skin of the other beans I used to use is shedded and leaves behind a residue. The Monsoon Malabar beans leave behind hardly anything at all.


I'm having a go at this, not sure it will replace MM in my affections....


----------



## si_c (27 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm having a go at this, not sure it will replace MM in my affections....
> View attachment 628414


Really do like a nice Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2022)

si_c said:


> Really do like a nice Gaggia Classic.


I should give mine a clean!


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> I should give mine a clean!


Yes clean the head with a cleaning tablet in the portafilter and de scale the boiler. You'll notice the difference


----------



## Fat Lars (29 Jan 2022)

This is a form I created to use to help in establishing the dose for making espresso. It's difficult to remember the various parameters as you are brewing. I found that there are various tools you can buy to help with the even distribution of the coffee in the portafilter as well. A tamping mat and a knock box also helpful.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (29 Jan 2022)

Maybe your youth, like mine, spanned an era when coffee as we know it was not common. Instead, we had some very non-PC coffee substitutes:


…perhaps the chicory that gave the distinctive smell.


----------



## Fat Lars (6 Feb 2022)

By mistake I poured the double cream into my espresso before I added water to make an Americano with cream. Worth a taste I thought and I tried it out. Absolutely delicious. It is Nectar from the Gods. Double espresso and cream is now on the menu.


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


>


Bought some recently, nostalgia possibly, but still tastes interesting - !  Notice how the Sikh is now portrayed sitting next to the h'officer with his own cuppa. Quite right too - !


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Maybe your youth, like mine, spanned an era when coffee as we know it was not common. Instead, we had some very non-PC coffee substitutes:
> View attachment 628770
> 
> …perhaps the chicory that gave the distinctive smell.


I think you can still get Camp Coffee but the picture has changed for PC reasons.


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Feb 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> By mistake I poured the double cream into my espresso before I added water to make an Americano with cream. Worth a taste I thought and I tried it out. Absolutely delicious. It is Nectar from the Gods. Double espresso and cream is now on the menu.


Do not the keto brigade recommend coffee as a way to get your fats? Thought I read dosing your morning joe with a slab of butter, or a pint of cream? Sounds absolutely vile to me, but then I’ve yet to try it out. Must say I prefer my fats on toast.


----------



## Fat Lars (7 Feb 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Do not the keto brigade recommend coffee as a way to get your fats? Thought I read dosing your morning joe with a slab of butter, or a pint of cream? Sounds absolutely vile to me, but then I’ve yet to try it out. Must say I prefer my fats on toast.


It's called bullet proof coffee. Its blended coffee with butter and/or Coconut oil. It seems to me to be a bit of a gimmick. Its supposed to satiate you until lunchtime without eating any breakfast. I like coffee too much to ruin it in ths way. Besides I don't eat breakfast and don't feel hungry until after midday. So not for me.


----------



## Fat Lars (7 Feb 2022)

If there are any home roasters around I would like to compare your recipes. After some good results and some disasters I've found what works for me and that is: -
6 minutes @ 200 degrees C
5.5 minutes @ 235 degrees C
4.5 minutes @ 220 degrees C and then cool down for around 4 minutes until 99 degrees C and then empty the beans into a large frying pan and spread them out to cool to room temperature. They are still cooking until that moment. 
In the past I ignored the point at which they go shiny and then if you don't cool them straight away you could end up with burnt beans. I find that if I allow them for to roast for too long @ 235 degrees they may burn so that's why I ended up for 5.5 minutes instead of 6 minutes to have a safety margin.


----------



## simongt (10 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think you can still get Camp Coffee but the picture has changed for PC reasons.


Indeed to both, as noted in my earlier post - !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/LdvOBVpgrlI


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Feb 2022)

Looks p**s weak when he finally turns the tap. Worra lorra b***ox


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

I like it black. Black and strong.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2022)

My Sage machine is broken booo. 3 days out of warranty as well !! On the upside they appear to be honouring the initial warranty and repairing. Box been shipped by UPS for pick up !


----------

